

Show HN: My weekend project Hot Or Not...for bread - domodomo
http://hawtbread.com

======
domodomo
This is a silly weekend project I put out last Wednesday night. I presented it
at a lightning talk at Minnebar (Barcamp in Minneapolis) and it got a
surprisingly warm reception. So thought I'd share it here.

Platform is: Bootstrap, Django, Pinax. Hosting it on webfaction.

And if there are any bakers out there or you are interested, I highly
recommend this book by authors here in Minneapolis:

[http://www.amazon.com/Artisan-Bread-Five-Minutes-
Revolutioni...](http://www.amazon.com/Artisan-Bread-Five-Minutes-
Revolutionizes/dp/0312362919)

They have a no-knead bread method that is appeals to the hacker mindset;
heavily optimized and efficient.

------
AznHisoka
this is kinda cute

